# Altima SE-R (All black) Shopping for wheels



## Gassend (Feb 16, 2015)

Well this morning driving down I-70, my front right wheel broke off a couple of my lugs while going 75 down the highway and fell off. After getting her back to the shop I found out my RIM was ruined. So now I'm shopping for a new set of wheels. I've never shopped for wheels and have no idea where to even look. A few people have told me to check out Tirerack.com and a couple other places. What I'm wondering is what are some things to look for when shopping for new wheels, and also if you have aftermarket's on your SE-R if you could drop a photo below I'd like to see some different looks on the Altima.. Here's a couple photo's of my baby. If anybody has any recommendations on wheels please toss them out there..


----------



## Gassend (Feb 16, 2015)

Or, I can get an OEM SE-R wheel but it's not black. So I would have to get them re-painted. Thinking about repainting them all white or gold. Or just keep it original black.?


----------



## frankp13 (Jun 18, 2016)

go to jncwheels.com and look at their selection, they have all types of really nice wheels on there that will look good on that car


----------

